# View Existing Devices?



## msedaka (Jul 27, 2002)

I suspect the answer to this is no, but I have to ask.....

With the Tivo Stream 4K, can I view the prerecorded content from other Tivo boxes in my house as I can with the standard Tivo DVRs and Mini?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Currently, nope; whether that might be something that TiVo decides to develop in the future, totally unknown (although acknowledged by TiVo's CEO (currently on the way out) months back as something possibly to consider/look at (or words to that effect)).


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I doubt that will ever happen with this 50 dollar dongle.


----------

